# Your favorite OST's?



## Daizu (Apr 29, 2010)

Seemed like a good idea for a thread. =P Doesn't need to be from games, can be from TV shows, movies, anime, whatever you want. And they don't have to be in a particular order but if you want them to be they can.

My favorites:
Sin and Punishment 2 Successor of the Universe
Shin Megami Tensei: Persona 3
Shin Megami Tensei: Persona 4
Code Geass Lelouch of the Rebellion
Death Note
Final Fantasy X
The Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time

Haha, I should be able to pick more. My music folder has almost 1000 songs. Feel free to edit your favorite OST's, I know I will. =P


----------



## prowler (Apr 29, 2010)

Bayonetta.


----------



## Krestent (Apr 29, 2010)

This'll make me sound like a Star Wars fan.  My favorites:

Star Wars Episode 1
Star Wars Episode 2
Star Wars Episode 3
Star Wars Episode 4
Star Wars Episode 5
Star Wars Episode 6


----------



## luke_c (Apr 29, 2010)

Cowboy Bebop OST


----------



## Master Mo (Apr 29, 2010)

-Shenmue (Orchestra, simply beautiful)
-Okami (great as well)
-Braid (Shira Kammen... `nuff said)
-Panzer Dragoon Zwei/Saga/Orta (maybe the most original soundtrack I experienced in a game)
-Shadow of the Colossus (I think the game was breathtaking artistically but the gameplay was IMO flawed... But the music however was where this game was at. There was so much emotion in the music...)

There are many more OSTs that I absolutely love (many classics, like Sonic, Mario, Castlevania, etc.) but those are the ones, that I find to be the best and most memorable!


----------



## Keylogger (Apr 29, 2010)

-Super Smash Bros Brawl
-Perfect Dark


----------



## Joe88 (May 3, 2010)

orange box ost
mgs ost (all of them)


----------



## updowners (May 3, 2010)

Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney
Phoenix Wright: Trials and Tribulations
Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney
Hotel Dusk: Room 215
Chrono Trigger
House of the Dead: Overkill


----------



## Trulen (May 3, 2010)

Secret of Mana has the best music.
IN FACT.

Best graphics.
Best music.
Best gameplay.
Best name.
Best use of the green pixel.
Best weapons.
Best NPCs.
Best buttons.

Best evaarrrrrr.


Chrono Trigger can go fall off a cliff.


----------



## Advi (May 3, 2010)

Super Metroid
Earthbound
Mother 3
The original Smash Bros.


----------



## gamefreak94 (May 3, 2010)

Fragile Dreams: Farewell Ruins of the Moon
FFX
TLoZ OoT


----------



## naglaro00 (May 3, 2010)

FFVI
EarthBound
Mother 3


----------



## BoxShot (May 3, 2010)

Phoenix Wright series
Super Robot Taisen OGs


----------



## Cermage (May 3, 2010)

Fragile has some pretty nice tracks 
Aria the *. 
Any ost of a ghibli film where the tracks are composed by joe hisaishi.


----------



## IzzehO (May 3, 2010)

Far and away:

Starcraft.

Seriously... get it.. and listen.. it's fantastic. Last truely great soundtrack for a PC game.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 3, 2010)

Terranigma and Lufia have the best VGM ever made.


----------



## xist (May 3, 2010)

*Chrono Cross*, Shadow of the Colossus and Final Fantasy X-2. Dream of a Shore Bordering Another World is possibly the greatest game music ever.


----------



## mightymage (May 21, 2010)

1. metroid series
2. zelda series
3.final fantasy


----------



## ufotrash (May 21, 2010)

Suikoden I+II, Mega Man, Pokemon, Okami, Animal Crossing (no seriously, it's so relaxing), Mario Kart for the SNES, Phoenix Wright, Sonic the Hedghehog (The fiiiirst one, so damn classic), Tetris...blahhh...there's too many I love...


----------



## psanps88 (May 21, 2010)

final fantasy (most of them), mother 3, pokemon, and super mario.


----------



## logical thinker (May 21, 2010)

Streets of Rage 1 and 2
Street Fighter
Ace Attorney series
Ridge Racer series
Ace Combat series
GTA Vice City
Gran Turismo (the first one)

Initial D (anime)


----------



## pitman (May 21, 2010)

Odin Sphere, Person 3+4 (and SMT games in general), DQ8, TMNT IV, Mario (1, 3, RPG, 64), Okami, Cave Story.


----------



## naglaro00 (May 21, 2010)

1. Everything FF
2. EarthBound
3. Monster Hunter Tri
4. for some reason i like the music when you enter the shop in blazblue


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 21, 2010)

Monster Hunter soundtracks are awesome like from the PSP games


----------



## Blaze163 (May 21, 2010)

Final Fantasy series, primarily 7 although X has some pretty great tunes too. 

Not sure if Guitar Hero really counts. Either way I have Eric Johnson's Cliffs of Dover as my ringtone after a huge GH3 session last week.

Aggressive Inline had a kick-ass soundtrack

DDR has some decent tunes

Streets of Rage 1 and 2 have arguably the best music of the era.

Sonic has some decent music but as with all things he's really lost his touch lately.

Zombies Ate My Neighbours has a few good tracks, notably the intro song.

Starwing and Lylat Wars both had decent tunes.


----------



## WildWon (May 21, 2010)

Final Fantasy IV / II (i got 2 when it was first released in the US, unknowing of it's original title, so the "2" part always sticks with me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

Chrono Trigger

Earthbound

Thexder

And, thank you to those of you that mentioned it-
Streets Of Rage 1 & 2. Fucking great music, and i forgot how much i loved it until it was reminded by other here.


----------



## Blaze163 (May 21, 2010)

Correct me if I'm wrong and this is just an urban myth, but didn't the guy who did the music for Streets of Rage go on to be some sort of superstar DJ?


----------



## WildWon (May 21, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Correct me if I'm wrong and this is just an urban myth, but didn't the guy who did the music for Streets of Rage go on to be some sort of superstar DJ?



Not according to Wikipedia (which is the be-all end-all to The Worlds Only Real Source For Correct And Infallible Information® 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Here's the composer's link: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Y%C5%ABz%C5%8D_Koshiro

(Lots of Vija Game soundtracks.)


----------



## fatfrank (May 21, 2010)

wild arms, i still whistle the intro today.  Great orchestrated soundtrack in a time when bleeps and bloops were the fashion.


----------



## saxamo (May 21, 2010)

Opoona
Mother Series.


----------



## iffy525 (May 25, 2010)

This is nowhere near being out, but I know that the _Tron: Legacy_ soundtrack is gonna be one of my favorites.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 25, 2010)

bah _Phoenix Wright OST'S_ are classic!

an example is this one.
To those who played, I remember LOTTA HART




Spoiler



The DL6 incident..


----------



## mariabastet (Jun 30, 2011)

there will be blood!


----------



## notmeanymore (Jul 1, 2011)

Tron Legacy
Super Meat Boy

And of course, my ringtone:
[youtube]FLQqznqeLQQ[/youtube]


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jul 1, 2011)

for now its OoT 3D OST.


----------



## klim28 (Jul 1, 2011)

Titanic OST 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Never get tired of listening to this especially My Heart Will Go On by Celine Dion.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm going to post one picture that will explain it all.







			
				TehSkull said:
			
		

> And of course, my ringtone:
> [youtube]FLQqznqeLQQ[/youtube]


Bleh.
Your ringtone should be this:
[youtube]pUwJfVn9Nq4[/youtube]


----------



## potato3334 (Jul 1, 2011)

iffy525 said:
			
		

> This is nowhere near being out, but I know that the _Tron: Legacy_ soundtrack is gonna be one of my favorites.



I'm pretty sure that soundtrack is already out, I remember that one of my friends pirated the soundtrack not too long after he watched the movie in theaters.


----------



## Yumi (Jul 1, 2011)

The Gladiator, Howl's moving Castle, Final Fantasy(any), Cowboy Bebop, Escaflowne, Heidi, Zelda OoT, 
uh..cant think of more..brain freeze


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm a big Michael Giaccino fan. I like his work on Lost. I also like Elfman's job on Bigfish. Hans Zimmer has a few good ones but he is overrated but I love the Gladiator score.

As for video games, I love The World Ends With You and Mario Hoops 3 on 3! Both are quite lively and keep you hooked.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jul 1, 2011)

Is ALL OF THEM a choice? I basically love every OST to everything I've ever seen. And that's not a lie.


----------



## Jolan (Jul 1, 2011)

Hmm, tough choice.
I'd say Devil May Cry 3 and 4 (awesome metal music), Castlevania (kinda unique), Persona 3 and 4 (jazzy tunes


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Jul 1, 2011)

i just love the tf2 music
too bad this one is only 38 seconds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDNuX8iR1xk[/youtube]


----------



## Devin (Jul 1, 2011)

Spoiler



[youtube]DCX6c07rcJw[/youtube]
[youtube]dagIk-SxgZo[/youtube]
[youtube]HXh4FO0OGQc[/youtube]


^My favorites.


----------



## Zekrom_cool (Jul 1, 2011)

[youtube]DCX6c07rcJw[/youtube]
[youtube]dagIk-SxgZo[/youtube]
[youtube]HXh4FO0OGQc[/youtube]
[youtube]FLQqznqeLQQ[/youtube]

My favourite OST's


----------



## Splych (Jul 1, 2011)

urr . . .
Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann's OST is pretty good .
same goes for the Angel Beats one as well !


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 1, 2011)

As a change of pace, I'll be going for movie OSTs. I'll post VGMs later.



Spoiler



- A.I. - Artificial Intelligence
- Alice in Wonderland
- All That Jazz
- All of The Beatles movies
- Almost Famous
- Amadeus
- Amelie
- American Gigilo
- Beauty and the Beast
- Big Fish
- Black Swan
- Chicago
- Confessions
- Coraline
- E.T. - Extra Terrestrial
- Fame
- Fantasia
- Finding Nemo
- Footloose
- Ghost
- Gladiator
- Harry Potter series (particularly HP3)
- I'm Not There
- Inception
- James and the Giant Peach
- LoTR Series
- Memoirs of a Geisha
- Midnight Cowboy
- Monsters Inc.
- Moulin Rouge!
- Notes on a Scandal
- Peter Pan
- Pinocchio
- Pocahontas
- Ponyo
- Psycho
- Purple Rain
- Ratatouille
- Rocky
- Schindler's List
- Shakespeare in Love
- Sherlock Holmes
- Singin' in the Rain
- Slumdog Millionaire
- Spiderman 2
- Star Wars series
- TRON: Legacy
- Tarzan
- The Curious Case of Benjamin Button
- The Dark Knight
- The Departed
- The Fountain
- The Full Monty
- The Godfather Series
- The Little Mermaid
- The Mission
- The Queen
- The Silence of the Lambs
- The Sixth Sense
- The Social Network
- The Sound of Music
- The Twilight Saga (well, the score, not the OST really)
- The Village
- The Wrestler
- Titanic
- Up
- Yentl


----------



## DeadLocked (Jul 1, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> As a change of pace, I'll be going for movie OSTs. I'll post VGMs later.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 That's like more movies than I've seen!
Kingdom hearts OST
Pokemon
Halo
Mass Effect
Final Fantasy
MGS

Predator/s
Indiana Jones
Star Wars


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 1, 2011)

Kingdom Hearts
K-ON!
Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
Pokemon
Kirby


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 1, 2011)

FFTA
Gradius Galaxies 
Pokemon Emerald 
Gundam 00
Golden Sun
Chrono Trigger


----------



## Urza (Jul 1, 2011)

Spoiler



[youtube]gJ8PdCdroXA[/youtube]



In addition, anyone who uses custom ringtones has no respect for the people around them, and should have their devices confiscated.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Jul 1, 2011)

for games i got

pheonix wright
okami
wild arms(you gotta listen to the ost to get a true feeling of the wild arms series)

for anime at the moment i got

Toradora
Clannad(yeah this includes after story)(this ost always brings tears to my eyes)


----------



## NiGHtS (Jul 3, 2011)

Inception
TRON: Legacy
Final Fantasy XIII 
Drammatica by Yoko Shimomura


----------



## TheDreamLord (Jul 3, 2011)

Tron: Legacy
Pokemon


----------



## Duckthom (Oct 15, 2012)

Halo
Mass Effect
Assassins Creed
And ofcourse My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic 

Edit: wow, lol, didn't notice that the last post was over a year ago, LOL


----------



## GammaGeorgeX (Nov 1, 2012)

Krestent said:


> This'll make me sound like a Star Wars fan. My favorites:
> 
> 
> Star Wars Episode 1
> ...


LOL Krestent


Anyways, mine would be

Phoenix Wright (Game 1)
Death Note
Across The Universe
Pokemon Ruby/Sapphire


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Nov 1, 2012)

Hoshizora no Memoria Sound Collection

No other OST in any game has surpassed that one for me.


----------



## Ethevion (Nov 1, 2012)

Most Final Fantasy, Naruto, Megaman, Sonic, and believe it or not... Pokemon! Yup I enjoyed that music.
I've got more, just can't think of them.


----------



## YoshiRider123 (Nov 2, 2012)

Xenoblade Chronicles.


----------



## Zaku350 (Nov 4, 2012)

Red Alert 3 and Dragon Age: Origins have two really good OSTs.

Oh, and DMC 3. But I think that goes without saying.


----------



## weavile001 (Nov 4, 2012)

the world ends with you´s OST is the best

and pokemon, shin megami tensei devil survivor 1/2


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 5, 2012)

Final Fantasy Type-0


----------



## Gahars (Nov 5, 2012)

For games...
Portal 2
MGS (in general)
Timesplitters Future Perfect (Disco A GoGo alone earns it the spot)
Mass Effect (in general)

Everything Else...
Anything John Williams touches
Babylon 5 (Manly tears, indeed...)
Tron Legacy (The movie was basically a two hour Daft Punk music video, after all)


----------



## XAlexBlitz209X (Nov 5, 2012)

Guilty Crown 
Beyblade G-Revolution 
Ace Attorney Series 
(Top 3)


----------



## Sicklyboy (Nov 5, 2012)

Halo 2, cave story, tron legacy, minecraft


----------

